# Composting Toilets for the Home



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

I saw some composting toilets in homes/cabins that they were selling on the Buy Alaska cable TV show, one step above having to leave the house and walk to an outhouse.  Those toilets are necessary in certain conditions in remote areas.  Here's an interesting article...http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/jul/15/why-modern-bathroom-wasteful-unhealthy-design


----------



## Falcon (Jul 19, 2014)

To the tune of Humoresque:   Passengers will please refrain
                                            from flushing toilets while the train
                                            is standing in the station.....er...ah..I luv you.

                                            Ever since I met your daughter
                                            I've had trouble passing water.......etc, etc...

                                            Every night when it gets dark
                                            we goose the statues in the park.
                                            If Sherman's horse can take it why can't you?


----------

